# Sure wished Associated would get some parts in for the Neo Motors!



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

My Neo One 3 Star's rotor slung apart the other day. I sent it to Associated and they called me and said the BEST they could do was to replace the whole motor for $66. All I wanted was a new rotor for it but they said that they are supposed to get some in but they have not made it yet. I sure wished it was a Novak motor. Has anyone replaced a Neo rotor with a Novak rotor?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

So what was it some posted in this forum about paying $240 for a *lifetime supply* of 9-turn motors by buying one brushless setup? Ha!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

NitroStar - If the 3-star is built the same as the original "Neo One" (before they gave them "stars"), then the standard Novak rotor should fit (not the Velociti style with the bigger bearing). *HOWEVER*, I have recently learned that Reedy motors DO NOT have a temperature sensor in them, and that above 175° the rotors in either brand will degrade. Above 200°, they tend to fly apart.  

ta_man - My Velociti 5.5 is still running fine. I passed 2 nitro cars on the straightaway last time I raced it. I have not seen any Novak rotors fly apart. I have only heard of one case where one did, and it was after the owner cut the blue wire, thereby disabling the temperature sensor. :tongue:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got a GTB 6.5 I am verry happy with. My point was that these things are not "indefinitly usable" equipment.

Any idea why the rotors come apart if they get that hot? Are they powdered metal epoxied together or something? Also are you talking Degress F or Degrees C? It seems hard to believe the rotor would crater at less than the boiling point of water.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

According to Novak, its degrees F. I don't know if it's a mechanical problem, or if it weakens the magnets (or both). Anyway, that's why they set their motor temp. limit at 175.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, I have a Novak 5800 that I can make sure with. I know of a guy that put a Novak in a Neo One but I do not know if it was the ss5800 or a velociti rotor. Anyhow he said that he had to file the brass spacers that go on the shaft. I will have to check that also.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

IF he had bras spacers its the old 5800/4300 rotor. They were the only ones with the spacers. The new Velociti rotor is machined so you don't need the spacers.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, that answers that questions.


----------

